# Krate Springer help



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2022)

Im in the process of putting a '71 Krate back together and having some issues with the spring fork, specifically the truss rods. I have measured them and they are 19 3/8 center to center. They for some reason are too long. You can see in the picks they are longer than the forks. There is no adjustment for these and they are holding the wheel too far from the fork end for my liking. Does anyone have a spring fork they could verify how it should line up. I guess I could drill a new hole further up the strut. I'm not really keen on altering the parts, there must be some reason for this. Has anyone else experienced this? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 4, 2022)

I have one I can measure this morning, It will probably be mid morning if you can wait that long man.
I will be out feeding my flock of cats and can do it when I return.
I am wondering if your main tubes are slightly bent as if someone thought it was cool to run them without the truss rods for a while or too many ramp jumps on another set of truss rods.
They were definitely ran like that from the nut torque patterns on the fork ends.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> They were definitely ran like that from the nut torque patterns on the fork ends.



Thanks buddy, I did notice the torque marks were very low on fork ends. I guess someone could have ran it without truss rods. I have compared my fork legs to others and they seem to not be bent. It is hard to tell from the pics. I guess a measurement of another set could solve that. Let me know what you find. No hurry


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 4, 2022)

I believe we can rule out the truss rods being 1990s, they have the correct round stamps on the ends where the later parts were much straighter or slightly concave stamped at the crimp.
I will be with you later man.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 4, 2022)

Sorry for the late response. My truss rods, original 1968 Apple Krate are also 19-3/8" center to center. 
We can try end to end on the fork tubes to make sure they are not bent or otherwise off.
I can check that tomorrow and photograph the measurement so we are on the same page.
Let me know if you want to try that.
Rob


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Sorry for the late response. My truss rods, original 1968 Apple Krate are also 19-3/8" center to center.
> We can try end to end on the fork tubes to make sure they are not bent or otherwise off.
> I can check that tomorrow and photograph the measurement so we are on the same page.
> Let me know if you want to try that.
> Rob



That would be great thank you. I will take some pics next to a tape measure. I will remove the fork leg and get some measurements of that as well. I will be bumming if fork legs bent. I find it hard to believe in that they are the same shape.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 4, 2022)

I have seen guys run them without the truss rods thinking it looks cool. Even back in the 70s but the strength of the fork is gone whe  that happens.
If that is it you could put them assembled to the stem in a press with blocks of wood and about one pump would be enough to get back the little bit of length you lost.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I have seen guys run them without the truss rods thinking it looks cool. Even back in the 70s but the strength of the fork is gone whe  that happens.
> If that is it you could put them assembled to the stem in a press with blocks of wood and about one pump would be enough to get back the little bit of length you lost.



Yes that is my guess they were damaged at one time. I see what you are saying pressing them both at the same time will keep them even.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes, I would even bolt an old hub into the dropouts. An axle would work but a complete hub would be much better.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I have seen guys run them without the truss rods thinking it looks cool. Even back in the 70s but the strength of the fork is gone whe  that happens.
> If that is it you could put them assembled to the stem in a press with blocks of wood and about one pump would be enough to get back the little bit of length you lost.



I think I'm going to bolt the legs together at the three points and try pressing that way.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2022)

It was funny after all our talk I realized if the fork legs did not measure 19 3/8 then that was the problem , no mystery


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes, I shouldve said all 3 points. The stiffer the better man.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It was funny after all our talk I realized if the fork legs did not measure 19 3/8 then that was the problem , no mystery



You wanted to eliminate a difference between the standard sizes as the problem. Measure twice cut once.
Or in my case measure five times cut three.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 6, 2022)

I did not make it to the shed yesterday where my Krate lies slowly dying, and I apologize.
The fork with the wheel intact lines up at the 19-3/8" mark for the centerlines of the truss rods and the fork tubes and looks right as far as how the wheel bolts on.
Let me know if I can help in any other way man.
Rob


----------



## StingrayRider (Nov 6, 2022)

I would bend your fork legs out just enough to match your truss rods. They are easy to bend, one end in the vise and a pipe slipped onto the other end. Otherwise you will be looking for replacement legs until they match your truss rods. Good Luck.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2022)

Try putting the wheel end on the springer bolt ..basically fip them around...possibly they were made to be slightly adjustable.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 7, 2022)

Man, I didnt notice if you have the more rounded hole by the fork end or not.
I am sure you know the more rounded end goes to the spring end and the more oval of the ends goes to the axle.


----------

